# Petricola catfish breeding setup



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here i put this in it's own thread so i could explain it a bit on how it works. Here's overall pic:










And inside a pot:











Now, there's two pots, this is mainly so that the only places the petro's will go is into the pots to hide and spawn. 

They will do their thing inside, the eggs will fall into the marble like structure, and that PVC with holes in it will suck the eggs up, push them through a tube and up into a "catcher" so that the parents cannot eat the eggs and they can go off and be tumbled. Each uptube intake is powered by a airpump.

I am just getting ready to condition the females, so hopefully soon i will see spawnings. And with the new macro lense i anticipate good photo's of the eggs as they are tiny! 

Feel free to ask any questions. Had a lil help from Fishnut on figuring how to catch the eggs


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

No questions.
But that is just a really neat/cool idea anywho!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

that's a verry nice idea. Post updates when they come!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty cool Idea! Look forward to up dates on how it works.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! That is brilliant! Can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Just wondering. Are those the catfish that get mouth brooding cichlids to carry their eggs for them? Pretty neat deal, well not for the cichlids anyway. The catfish eggs hatch first then they eat the cichlid eggs/fry while still being carried in the cichlids mouth.

Anyway, You have some really nice breeding setups!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

nice! ANd impressive egg system, never heard of that one before!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

the egg system is pure genius, i wish i was that smart


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

do the bubbles or any part of the uplift system damage the eggs?/ just wondering =P


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe thanx everyone. Goodie, that's syno multipunctatus your referring to, these petricola's are the egg scatterers. 

Nope no damaging just enough to move the eggs, if i was using a larger pump or i had it lined into a intake on the powerhead then more then likely would have egg damage issues...........

I will definetaly be taking more pics, the females are getting very very large bellies


----------

